# Intralipids for IVF



## LittleBlackCats (Nov 6, 2019)

I've had NK cells testing, which came back as overactive. My Dr would usually recommend steroids and intralipids. The HFEA has banned the (inexpensive) steroids due to Covid, but the clinic is still offering intralipids, and my doctor has previously recommended them for me. 

Thing is, the intralipids will cost somewhere in the region of £1000, and there are of course no proper studies to show that they actually have an effect. 

Does anyone have experience and would you give intralipids a positive or negative review? 

Thank you


----------



## pookiepoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Each intralipid transfusion costs around £300. 
None of the immune treatments have sufficient data, even the steroids. It’s ultimately your decision to take the bet.  
For my successful cycle I had the whole immune package that cost me over £10k on top of my treatment. I just took the chance hoping for the best.


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

I've had intrallipids on failed cycles and my successful cycle. I dont blame the intrallipids for my pregnancies failing as there were unknown underlying issues. Once I found them and "treated" the issues , I again l, used intrallipids and had a successful pregnancy. 

£1k for intrallipids seems a bit steep! Depends where you are in the country, but Cherish in Sutton Coldfield do intrallipids for a lot less than that. Maybe shop around, have a Google, see if there is anywhere cheaper for intrallipids and administering than your clinic.


----------



## LittleBlackCats (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi, thank you both for replying. Yes, at my clinic each intralipid treatment costs £300 and I've been told I'd need 3 or 4. Good to hear about your experiences, thank you for sharing them .


----------



## Postivevibes (Sep 4, 2018)

Hiya

So I've had intralipids on 1 round - and then miscarried the day after I had my 3rd intrallipid drip. I would really proceed with caution on these. 

I remember it clear as day as I woke up the next day dehydrated and feeling really sick. The first two drips I had at my IVF clinic abroad and they were brilliant. The third one I had in London in Harley street. I remember at the time questioning them as they did not administer it from a bag but from a bottle and then cleaned it out with saline and I felt they set the drip to too fast. I cannot be sure that it was this that caused the miscarraige - but my instinct said that it was as I felt immediately sick after the drip - which had not been the experience with my other two. Maybe it was timing or something who knows - but to this day I question this 3rd drip. 

My immunes system after the drips I felt took some time to recover. 

I then was tested for NK cells before round 2 IVF and as it turned out - I did not need Intrellipd drips as I did not have NK cells......

I am now 10 weeks pregnant - 2nd round IVF without intrellips but was prescribed  a very low dose of Predinison

Most clinics and reputable clinics in the UK will not being doing intrellipid drips because of the pandemic and it making you highly imuno compromised. 

In the Uk you should not be paying anymore than £150 to £250 per drip prices of 2020

Ultimately you have to do what you feel is right and follow your gut instinct. Goodluck and baby dust your way.


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

I had intralipids for 3 failed transfers (including 2 top 5AA DE blasts) Got fed up of paying out hundreds and did another transfer of a 4AA Blast without intralipids but with steroids, clexane and aspirin as a uterine biopsy had shown some indication for it. I got pregnant with my son on that round.

I think the evidence is very mixed for intralipids and confused also by the difference in interpretations around blood NK cells v uterine NK cells. Some people swear by intralipids, others feel they make no difference, and others feel they worsened their chances. I suspect they may work for a specific problem/issue that some women have - but the precise nature of the problem/issue and how it effects implantation has yet to be determined.


----------

